# I touched her butt



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

never had a gf, never even had a female friend, but I couldn't stop staring at her butt when I went to the store today with my mom at macy's, I really wanted to touch her butt, it was big and round and she was in top shape, nobody saw I touched it, but it was a mannequin though, I made sure nobody saw me, it lasted for 3 seconds, I was nervous and my heart was beating faster and even my breathing pattern changed, damn, I'm so freaking pathetic


----------



## Glowsphere (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL. My god you make the best threads.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Did she like it?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

The first half of it made it sound like you wanted to touch your mom's buttocks. :um


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> damn, I'm so freaking pathetic


You've convinced me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

HenDoggy said:


> The first half of it made it sound like you wanted to touch your mom's buttocks. :um


or maybe you have a perverted mind but that's okay


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Did she like it?


it felt harder than I thought it would


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't even.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope you had fun.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it felt harder than I thought it would


Everyone loves a girl who does squats.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

zomgz said:


> I don't even.


I don't odd.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Mobi, was this you? :b


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

East said:


>


DUDE ..Im breathe-less XDDD


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not take it in the back and lock lips?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulations OP, you just molested a mannequin.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's all fun and games until the mannequins come to life and kill you.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Last year I had an attractive girl grab my butt at a nightclub. At the time, I was clueless to what that meant, so I just turned around and gave her a confused look. She apologized and walked away.

Needless to say, I was filled with regret once I found out what that meant.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> so you touched your moms butt, congrats


No, a mannequin, a mannequin's butt. A mannequin can't be someone's mother...that, or my whole life has been a lie, a cold, plastic, top shape lie and mommequins do exist!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang, you get that worked up over a mannequin, i wonder what it'd be like if it had been a real butt.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If female mannequins wouldn't dress so suggestively, stuff like this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Approve..

I have caressed a few store mannequins myself...

..but my mom wasn't with me... . That's hawt!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

So it was you who slapped my girlfriend's butt. You're gonna pay for that!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

HenDoggy said:


> The first half of it made it sound like you wanted to touch your mom's buttocks. :um


That would have been so hot.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't blame ya...it's easy to cop a feel and not have to worry about ending up in handcuffs later on. Next time, grab some boobage. :yes


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Congratulations OP, you just molested a mannequin.


It's actually appropriate to use Ryan Gosling, considering what movie he was in.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

It was the mannequin's fault....

She was dressed provocatively, being flirtatious, and had too much to drink...

A mannequin that dresses like that, in a place like that, should realize what is likely to happen....

You are lucky that you didn't catch a WTD or something from her... :no

I wonder if that is how the term 'Woody' originated....

I hope there weren't any adolescent mannequins around seeing you hit on their mom....

Any updates on cohabiting with your aunt....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> So it was you who slapped my girlfriend's butt. You're gonna pay for that!


Ooooh, a new twist in the butt...plot...blutt?
Now, how can one buttscribe to a thread here?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> never had a gf, never even had a female friend, but I couldn't stop staring at her butt when I went to the store today with my mom at macy's, I really wanted to touch her butt, it was big and round and she was in top shape, nobody saw I touched it, but it was a mannequin though, I made sure nobody saw me, it lasted for 3 seconds, I was nervous and my heart was beating faster and even my breathing pattern changed, damn, I'm so freaking pathetic


I didn't want to say this before, but you make some unusual posts sometimes no offense, just curious are you being serious about this post? :sus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> Ooooh, a new twist in the butt...plot...blutt?
> Now, how can one buttscribe to a thread here?


There should be a _butt_on for it!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

MobiusX as a kid


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yoooooooooo :haha:haha:haha:haha

Your threads are hilarious.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

LOL all I can think of is this:









And you touched "it's" butt, not her :b

Here's some fitting mannequin groping music for your future endeavors on such pastimes:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> never had a gf, never even had a female friend, but I couldn't stop staring at her butt when I went to the store today with my mom at macy's, I really wanted to touch her butt, it was big and round and she was in top shape, nobody saw I touched it, but it was a mannequin though, I made sure nobody saw me, it lasted for 3 seconds, I was nervous and my heart was beating faster and even my breathing pattern changed, damn, I'm so freaking pathetic





RelinquishedHell said:


> Did she like it?


Fresh! :lol


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

You dawg 

Bahahah!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> If female mannequins wouldn't dress so suggestively, stuff like this wouldn't happen.


...so you could say they were asking for it. :b


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

i bet this guy makes this **** up. i mean sorry if you dont but i the way you tell all these funny things is just too good to be true.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

was the mannequin wearing Jeggings?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Rickets said:


>


LMAO

Yes!! I need to watch this episode again now.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the first thing I thought of when I read the thread title and I tried to stop myself from posting this but I just couldn't. Oh and yeah I got a tad bit more excited than I should have when I noticed no one posted this already. Anyways, I am sorry guys. :lol


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I remember being six years old and getting caught looking under a mannequin's dress. Embarrassing.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

lolwut


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sorry but this thread is cracking me up.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i knew who's the poster when i saw the subject


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> never had a gf, never even had a female friend, but I couldn't stop staring at her butt when I went to the store today with my mom at macy's, I really wanted to touch her butt, it was big and round and she was in top shape, nobody saw I touched it, *but it was a mannequin though*


Thanks for clearing that up. Would've been more pathetic if it was your mom's butt which I thought it was, before I had to re read your post.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I appreciate your sense of humour.


----------



## xxxmikeyxxx (Jan 12, 2015)

w-what d-did it f-feel like?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Obligatory...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> made sure nobody saw me, it lasted for 3 seconds..


Meanwhile .. at macy's surveillance room.. they're singing:
''He touched her butt, butt!
He touched her butt, butt!
Buttbuttbuttbuttbuttbuttbuttbuttbutt..
He touched her BUTT'' x2

You could just buy a mannequin OP. It's much easier to pass off a clothes mannequin in your room than their inflatable brethren..
'Oh i'm jus using her to hang my clothes.. got bored with hangers..'


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Did she like it?


She didnt speak a word, so she might have liked it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Her plastic butt was askin for it :/ she only has herself to blame


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the most thread ever.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the question everyone is wondering....Are you going to see her again?!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Everyone loves a girl who does squats.


 I don't. Chick butts are supposed to be soft and jiggly. Not hard and muscular like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't. Chick butts are supposed to be soft and jiggly. Not hard and muscular like Hulk Hogan.


Believe me I love a soft warm butt, but just because their butts are toned, doesn't mean they don't still feel soft and jiggly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Believe me I love a soft warm butt, but just because their butts are toned, doesn't mean they don't still feel soft and jiggly.


 Well, I've seen millions of woman butts and I have never seen one that was "toned" and properly feminine at the same time. It pretty much always looks weird and unnatural.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Humanoid love robots are on the way , OP . 

btw - I'm glad you didn't touch your Mom's butt . I'm sorta drunk right now and I didn't read the thing about the mannequin .


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

foe said:


> Mobi, was this you? :b


Crying right now, just crying hahahaha


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> never had a gf, never even had a female friend, but I couldn't stop staring at her butt when I went to the store today with my mom at macy's, I really wanted to touch her butt, it was big and round and she was in top shape, nobody saw I touched it, but it was a mannequin though, I made sure nobody saw me, it lasted for 3 seconds, I was nervous and my heart was beating faster and even my breathing pattern changed, damn, I'm so freaking pathetic


so you touched the butt of the mannequin or mom..? I am not totally sure here.

excellent story by the way. LOL

fantastic plastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Mannequins are people too, y'know.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sure those photos aren't airbrushed or photoshopped in anyway whatsoever


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

A MobiusX classic


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

DYING :haha


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf. i have never seen a mannequin with a big round butt. they are always small and perky. all the time.


----------



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

Everything about this is amazing. I to will touch the butt. -_-


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

foe said:


> Mobi, was this you? :b


Oh my.. lmao

He's just looking for real love


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL .. I REMEMBER THIS THREAD.

it was a mobiusX classic one. related to sex again but in a very weird but nonetheless hilarious way.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> wtf. i have never seen a mannequin with a big round butt. they are always small and perky. all the time.


me too. pics or gtfo


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> me too. pics or gtfo


thanks for backing me up man. can't let this kind of grave misinformation proliferate on these boards and pollute impressionable young minds now, can we?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> thanks for backing me up man. can't let this kind of grave misinformation proliferate on these boards and pollute impressionable young minds now, can we?


m8...we both know we both googled this already and are sneakily ingesting humble pie. amirite?

i hate when we lie to each other like this :,|


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> m8...we both know we both googled this already and are sneakily ingesting humble pie. amirite?
> 
> i hate when we lie to each other like this :,|


well idk what you are talking about but i for one actually do my own proper field research by going into stores and checking out the wide array of mannequin butts.

but the OP has moved me to aspire to greater heights. said research will take on a more hands-on approach from now on.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> well idk what you are talking about but i for one actually do my own proper field research by going into stores and checking out the wide array of mannequin butts.
> 
> but the OP has moved me to aspire to greater heights. said research will take on a more hands-on approach from now on.


what i mean is that one can find big plastic bums on the Googles O_O

incidentally. we can totes feel fake butts together WHILE WE ARE CLOTHES SHOPPING *flutters lashes of eyes*

i can be rubbing the big butt and saying things like "ZOMGZ FEEL THIS FABRIC" and then you can have a go and so forth. it'll be like some kind of indie buddy movie full of zany and edgy fun, and we can drink lots of coffee and act depressed


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I only did it to see how it feels, that's it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

foe said:


> Mobi, was this you? :b


That was beautiful


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Security guy probably saw you on camera.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I had a feeling this would happen when I posted the links to his funniest threads publicly


----------

